
Scorsese struck a deal with Netflix for The Irishman and cinemas aren't happy - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-11-06/martin-scorsese-struck-a-deal-with-netflix-to-make-the-irishman/11669284
======
BLKNSLVR
There are so many things that must be corrupt / wrong with the back-end
machinations of the movie industry if the simple streaming release of a, what
would be a blockbuster cinematic-release, movie is causing all of this
kerfuffle.

There's nothing even legally grey-area about what's going on in this situation
and they're getting their knickers in a knot. It's not like Uber vs the Taxi
industry where they forced their way in un-licensed and un-regulated under-
the-radar. How long has Netflix been streaming in the US now? It's been nearly
5 years in Australia.

The 90-day cinema-only release window is nothing but a restriction on the
choice in how their product can be consumed, assumedly for the sake of the
profits that flow back to 'the movie industry'. If that's the only reason a
cinema is able to remain profitable then they should have been developing an
exit strategy ever since 60"\+ TV's and 7.1 sound systems became household
items and streaming became a thing.

